# Länderliste auf Französisch



## Kosh (11. August 2003)

Hallo,
ich suche dringend eine franz. Länderliste für eine Selectbox. Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen???

Danke


----------



## Blackmoor (11. August 2003)

Französiche Liste von welchen länder?
Stäte aus frankreich? Europa? Welt?

Blackmoor


----------



## Kosh (11. August 2003)

Es geht um ne Regestrierungsseite wo der User sein Heimatland auswählt. Kurz gesagt es geht um alle Länder der Welt.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (11. August 2003)

Hallo,
also auf Deutsch bekommst du so eine Liste unter http://www.drweb.de/ressourcen/laender_auswahl.shtml 
Man kann ja mal versuchen das ganze mal via Babelfish zu Übersetzten... 

bye


----------



## Blackmoor (11. August 2003)

Also, wie die Länder auf französich heissen?
Like France, Autriche, Allemagne, Angletaire ... ?

Ich spürs schon Ich darf übersetzen ;-)


----------



## sam (11. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Blackmoor _
> *Ich spürs schon Ich darf übersetzen ;-) *


Erlaubnis erteilt


----------



## WildCherry (12. August 2003)

schau dir mal den source code dieser seite an:
http://www.francecontact.net/cgi-bin/user?action=register_p2

ansonsten:
google.fr, "formulaire inscription france allemagne" etc...

viel spass beim sourcecodezerpflücken 
cherry


----------



## Blackmoor (12. August 2003)

Ich hab den Quellcode zerhackstückelt:

Original Quelltext nur in besserer Anordnung 

Alle Länder nur auf französich

Hoffe kan dir damit weiterhelfen,
Die option tags hab ich übrigens drangelassen

Blackmoor

@Sam Zumindest musste ich nicht viel überstezen


----------



## WildCherry (12. August 2003)

warst du denn auch so nett und hast die liste auf vollständigkeit überprüft? ;-)


----------



## Blackmoor (12. August 2003)

Europa ja,
Rest der Welt, ehmmm nein


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (12. August 2003)

nice  gute Arbeit


----------

